# Ex-Marine Stops Robbers At Orlando Store



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*ORLANDO, Fla. -- *Orlando authorities are looking for the suspects who took off empty handed after a 69-year-old ex-Marine got in the way. 
When the robbers pulled out what looked like a gun and demanded money at the Walgreens Sunday, Helmly said he grabbed the robber in a bear hug. 
They two wrestled for a bit, but the suspect and a companion fled soon after. 
Helmly suffered a minor head injury in the scuffle. 
He said he intervened because he knew the suspect had a toy gun.

_Copyright 2006 by The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed._​


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Semper fi ...good work


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2006)

Brave, but not very smart.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

nice to read about people standing up...doesnt happen much these days cause of the pussification of America


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

mikemac64 said:


> No such thing as an ex-Marine!!!


Beat me to it.


----------

